# DIY, Seat removal instructions



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

As requested...but quick and dirty!
Front:
1)	If you don’t have a VAG-COM, you should disconnect the Ground connection to your battery to prevent the AirBag error light from staying on.
2)	Put seat as far back as possible
3)	Remove 2 front bolts using triple square (size to be posted once checked again)
4)	Put seat as far front as possible
5)	Remove 2 rear seat rail covers. Remove 2 rear bolts using triple square
6)	Disconnect connectors on front side of seat
7)	Remove seats.
Rear:
1)	Remove rear seat bench. One side at a time, pull up on the front of the seat, then push the seat bottom towards the rear, unlatching it from the rear hooks.
2)	From hatch, remove floor cover, exposing a black plastic cover in between both seats. This cover is pretty hard to remove. You want to try and slide your finger, or some object, under the bottom and pry outwards to the sides gently. If this breaks, you won't die...its just a cover, not a necessity except for looks.
3)	Once cover is off, remove the screw and a securing clip.
4)	Lift the seat back out of the center mount and pull the back towards the center of the car, removing it from a pin hole.
5) When removing the larger seat backing, there will be a bolt holding the center seat belt down. Remove that.
Reinstall everything. 
Tightening torques: For the center bolt under plastic cap, its 15 Nm. For the seat belt bolts, its 55 Nm.
Pics can be taken upon request.
_Modified by krazyboi at 9:59 AM 4/1/2009_


_Modified by krazyboi at 10:06 AM 4/1/2009_


----------



## mcowger (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (krazyboi)*

Great instructions....
OK....I have to ask...what on earth is a 'triple square'? Most seat bolts I've seen are Torx or tamper Torx.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (krazyboi)*

ABS error light?? Airbag lights right?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (mcowger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcowger* »_Great instructions....
OK....I have to ask...what on earth is a 'triple square'? Most seat bolts I've seen are Torx or tamper Torx.

It looks like a Torx but with more teeth.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_ABS error light?? Airbag lights right?









Whatcha talkin about?









_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
It looks like a Torx but with more teeth. 

Correct...there's 12 teeth. Basically 3 squares placed together making up the tool.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (krazyboi)*

added


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_As requested...but quick and dirty!
Front:
1)	If you don’t have a VAG-COM, you should disconnect the Ground connection to your battery to prevent the AirBag error light from staying on.
2)	Put seat as far back as possible
3)	Remove 2 front bolts using triple square (size to be posted once checked again)
4)	Put seat as far front as possible
5)	Remove 2 rear seat rail covers. Remove 2 rear bolts using triple square
6)	Disconnect connectors on front side of seat
7)	Remove seats.
Rear:
1)	Remove rear seat bench. One side at a time, pull up on the front of the seat, then push the seat bottom towards the rear, unlatching it from the rear hooks.
2)	From hatch, remove floor cover, exposing a black plastic cover in between both seats. This cover is pretty hard to remove. You want to try and slide your finger, or some object, under the bottom and pry outwards to the sides gently. If this breaks, you won't die...its just a cover, not a necessity except for looks.
3)	Once cover is off, remove the screw and a securing clip.
4)	Lift the seat back out of the center mount and pull the back towards the center of the car, removing it from a pin hole.
Reinstall everything. Pics can be taken upon request









_Modified by krazyboi at 12:23 PM 12/15/2008_
we should have taken a video to show hot to do it in 15 minutes


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_we should have taken a video to show hot to do it in 15 minutes









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif agreed! perhaps another time


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif agreed! perhaps another time









I'm sure it would hit the top of the charts on youtube!


----------



## mcowger (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (krazyboi)*

Thanks.
Dammit, another new tool to buy


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (mcowger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcowger* »_Thanks.
Dammit, another new tool to buy









Buy or borrow mine if you're only going to use it one.


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (terje_77)*

Sometimes autozone has triple square sets for cheap, but your best bet is ebay. VIM is the brand i use at my dealer. Inexpensive and reliable. This is the most common sizes you'll need for audi's/Vw's.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...Tools


_Modified by live2skate4me at 7:13 PM 12/16/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ that's the same set I purchased, but from another site.
Also, I know of a triple square set that also comes w/ the strut spreader we need for our front suspension. Not sure what brand it is, but I know it exists.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (krazyboi)*

BIG thanks and







to krazyboi for his telephone assistance with my seat removal! It was as easy as he said- I'm just paranoid and had to ask him a few questions...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: DIY, Seat removal instructions (skotti)*

Anyone know what the specified torque is on the bolts that retain the seats?
I have to remove mine sometime in the coming months to install some tactile transducers, but I'd like to know what the fastener torque is when reinstalling.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi'sRevenge* »_Anyone know what the specified torque is on the bolts that retain the seats?
I have to remove mine sometime in the coming months to install some tactile transducers, but I'd like to know what the fastener torque is when reinstalling.


For the center bolt under plastic cap, its 15 Nm.
For the seat belt bolts, its 55 Nm.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
For the center bolt under plastic cap, its 15 Nm.
For the seat belt bolts, its 55 Nm.

Thx


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi'sRevenge)*

FWIW, I was able to remove the black plastic center cap with minimal damage (cracked a little)- best to use fingers and pry, trying from different spots.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (skotti)*

Additional information (FWIW): If you are changing your non-powered driver's seat to a powered seat, you will have to run an additional harness for power (3 wires/pins). If there is a harness already installed and taped up somewhere, I couldn't find it


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

Anyone remember the size triple square required to remove the front seats?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Eh, its been a while, but my guess is 12 or 14. I don't have my car so I can't check.


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

10MM was the size


----------



## wingsous (Apr 22, 2013)

*DIY seat removal*

I have removed the front seat in my 2007 A6 avant to get to my bluetooth module as per instructions i.e disconnect ground on battery to prevent the airbag light staying on, having put everything back together the airbag light is STAYIN ON !!!! does anyone have any idea how to rectify this without a VAGCOM.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

wingsous said:


> I have removed the front seat in my 2007 A6 avant to get to my bluetooth module as per instructions i.e disconnect ground on battery to prevent the airbag light staying on, having put everything back together the airbag light is STAYIN ON !!!! does anyone have any idea how to rectify this without a VAGCOM.


 Did you clear all the codes once reconnected? I know some cars when the battery is disconnected it sets off a lot of codes...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Also.. In for Pic request... :laugh:


----------

